# How much does your english golden weigh?



## puppydogs

If anyone has the English/British/European/Canadian type golden, how much does yours weigh? I read they may be heavier/blockier than American lines.

I just weighed my baby at 9 months and she is 64 lbs! I feed about 2.5 cups of Fromm Surf& Turf or Chicken a la veg with chicken breast or salmon on top.

No real problems feeling the ribs, thinking of cutting down a bit but concerned if puppies need extra nutrition in puppyhood. When are they considered not a puppy anymore and full grown?


----------



## sandyhp

Izzi is 72 pounds at 2 yrs old. I feed her 1 cup twice a day of California Natural Grain Free.


----------



## jluke

*7 Months*

Maisie is 7 months and an English Standard from European lines. At her last check-up about 2 weeks ago she weighed 53 pounds. She's eating about 4 cups of food day split into two feedings. It's a blend of Iams Large Breed Puppy and Orijen Large Breed Puppy. (For some reason when she was eating just the Orijen, she tested as anemic so her vet wanted her to eat a diet that had some grain.) Like your pup, she is blocky, but not overweight at all.

Someone more knowledgable than me should comment on when pups stop growing, but I don't think it's until well after a year.

Here she is (not a great photo, but it gives some sense of her size):


----------



## aerolor

Bonnie is 10 months old and weighs approximately 30Kgs. I am English and Bonnie is an English bred Golden Retriever. 
I don't think she is quite fully grown yet and would not expect her to reach final optimum weight before 18 months Because I believe Golden Retrievers are considered to be a large breed dog she is still on large breed puppy food which (according to the pack) is suitable until she is 18 months old. She is not overweight and I feed her twice a day - between 325-450g of dry food per day. Size wise she is considerably taller and longer than the average labrador.


----------



## StephB

Harvey is 5 months and around 50 lbs as of his last weigh in


----------



## elly

puppydogs said:


> If anyone has the English/British/European/Canadian type golden, how much does yours weigh? I read they may be heavier/blockier than American lines.
> 
> I just weighed my baby at 9 months and she is 64 lbs! I feed about 2.5 cups of Fromm Surf& Turf or Chicken a la veg with chicken breast or salmon on top.
> 
> No real problems feeling the ribs, thinking of cutting down a bit but concerned if puppies need extra nutrition in puppyhood. When are they considered not a puppy anymore and full grown?



A better measure than comparing to other dogs is whether you can feel her ribs with just a fine covering or has she got a layer of fat? Does she have a waist? Have you asked the breeders about the parents size and what to expect? Adult sizes vary greatly 
so if she comes from small parents she could well be overweight now but if they are medium to big then shes probably fine!
My boy is a big boy and from a year on exceeded all weight charts for his age but theres not a person on earth who would look 
at him or feel him and say hes overweight! Hes got first and third in confirmation shows and at fourteen months,maybe before, I cant quite recall now, hit eighty two pounds. 
Are you folowing the feeding guidelines on the pack and are you giving lots of treats on top? If she has lots of treats then you can cut a little feed.


----------



## luverofpeanuts

Last week, at 39 weeks (born April 13,2011), 

Spirit was 71.5 pounds, 
Aspen was 57.9 pounds, 

They've started to slow down to only gaining 1 or 2 pounds every couple of weeks now.

I think Aspen is pretty sleek, very trim, and has a very fine feeling coat. 

Spirit's male features have him with a blockier head, a bit more solid and stocky feeling, and his coat feels a bit more coarse and thicker. He still has a waist and I can feel his ribs... though not quite as easily as Aspen's ;-) 

Aspen & Spirit's weight chart


----------



## mrmooseman

we figure moose is about 70ish pounds. his last weigh in was 2 months ago and he was 53 pounds and he has grown quite a bit since then


----------



## abowman

Finn is english block type GR. He is 7 months and weighed in at 60lbs/22 1/2 inches tall. The vet would like to see him 2-3 lbs less so we have cut from 4 cups to 3 1/4 and also changing from puppy to adult over the next 2 weeks. He is active and you can work alittle to feel his ribs. His mom was a sleek female but dad was a blocky 90 plus lb golden.


----------



## Deber

Neither of mine are as tall as the goldens in our class, but not but a bit shorter, though our little boy is much huskier than the boy in his class. Kye is 8 1/2 mo and weighs 63 lbs, more lanky. Coop is almost 6 mo and weighs in at 51 lbs, but is very blocky, bigger head, just a bigger boned boy. They seem to be following their parents. But know I have to watch Coop because to me he gains easily.


----------



## mollymo

My two are born and bred English Goldens from uk.
One girlie is 35kg and is 5yrs old and other girlie is 2yrs old and 32kg
Both very different in type


----------



## nolefan

welcome to the forum Mollymo! Your girls are gorgeous (I'm partial to a bit of curly wave myself ) I missed their names?


----------



## mollymo

nolefan said:


> welcome to the forum Mollymo! Your girls are gorgeous (I'm partial to a bit of curly wave myself ) I missed their names?


Thanks, 
This looks the place for me to be with all these lovely goldies here...joined in 2009 but just not posted
Emma and Sophie are their names


----------



## nolefan

Oops, I missed that joindate too 
Obviously we will have to make up for lost time and will need more photos and stories about your girls!


----------



## elly

Hi Mollymo..lovely girlys! I hope you are going to pop over and join us on the UK section too! 2009!? Wow, glad you have decided to speak up and let us see your gorgeous dogs now! I am owned by Chester aged 19 months, big boy, big head and cheeky chatterbox. Have shown him a few times with success but havent been well since serious surgery last year so may or may not manage to again. Looking forward to getting to know you all more


----------



## jluke

*Mollymo...*

Beutiful curly girlies!


----------



## annef

Weights in adult UK bred goldens vary, FT bred dogs are lighter but the show bred ones I have are:
Dogs 35 to 42 KG The 35 Kg male is a youngster and I would expect him to finish around 35 to 36Kg. The 42Kg dog was a well muscled dog not carrying any additional weight but very heavy boned
Bitches 29 to 34 Kg The 29Kg one is again a youngster and may finish a little heavier I have one very heavy boned large girl and one much small and finer but both weigh the same!
Annef


----------



## luverofpeanuts

Forgot to add pics from a vet visit a couple of weeks ago. They were 36 weeks at that time, about 8.5 months. 

Spirit (Brother)









Aspen (SIster)


----------



## mollymo

elly said:


> Hi Mollymo..lovely girlys! I hope you are going to pop over and join us on the UK section too! 2009!? Wow, glad you have decided to speak up and let us see your gorgeous dogs now! I am owned by Chester aged 19 months, big boy, big head and cheeky chatterbox. Have shown him a few times with success but havent been well since serious surgery last year so may or may not manage to again. Looking forward to getting to know you all more


Hi,Thankyou we are very proud of our girls. 
We have had many goldens over 35yrs all lovely girls.

Chester is a lovely dog looking at your albums.
Sorry you have not been well....shame having to stop showing and lets hope you maybe able to show sometimes in the future.


----------



## Molly's Mum

Some others have already said and I agree that weight is just a very rough guide, it all depends on the dog. Some are heavier but look slimmer so I wouldn't focus on the actual weigh too much but rather work on how the dog looks. The last time I weighed Molly was at 7 months and she weighed 58lbs, but at 9 months she would have been heavier, I'm guessing around 65lbs.


----------



## Shalva

this just drives me nuts 
English Standard??? 
English block ??? 

these are dogs that should be bred to the UK breed standard however we all know that the majority of breeders who are breeding English style dogs are breeding for color and aren't breeding to any standard at all other than the one they want their bank account to reach.... 

I am so glad that some of the UK folks posted with pictures to show that they aren't all cream I especially love our newer person with the UK dogs with wavier coats and darker (relatively speaking) color, honestly that looks like a really nice correct coat.... its time to dispel some myths 

As for my dogs boys are around 68- 70 ... my girls generally range between 58 and 63 the blocky type should not give significant increases in weight... more just the distribution might be a bit different....


----------



## Skeeterbug07

*Ace*

Ace is 5 months old and weighs 38 pounds. However, since we got him, he's had kennel cough, then he reacted to each parvo vaccine, rabies and bordetella shot. He had the runs for days after each vaccine, but now he is finally on the mend!! Poor little guy!!


----------



## ozzy'smom

I have no idea if Ozzy is really English Standard or not...he does have European dogs in his line. We just wanted a healthy, good tempered, good looking dog...with healthy and good tempered being most important!

But, he is growing up to be fairly blocky and seems to have a bigger head than most of the other Goldens we see. Don't know if it's just him or if that's a English/European thing. He looks pretty large next to other Goldens at the dog park but weighs in at about 60 pounds at almost 10 months. I suspect he'll end up around 70 pounds when he's done filling out. The vet says he's a perfect weight for his frame.


----------



## luverofpeanuts

ozzy'smom said:


> We just wanted a healthy, good tempered, good looking dog...with healthy and good tempered being most important!


Ditto. 

long story short.... we decided to go to a breeder...after much searching and being disappointed that a surprising number of breeder websites seem to focus on bashing other breeders... we found a breeder that we felt really good about and visited them to meet the mother and father. We didn't know much about the specifics or characteristics of non-American Goldens. We did feel that this breeder was someone we could trust to love, care for, and prepare puppies for new homes...... all the health clearances, pedigree papers, etc, wouldn't matter if we didn't have that.


----------



## Skeeterbug07

*Ace Update*

Ace is now 6.5 months old and we have learned that's he's allergic to rice, barley, and corn. After switching his dog food 3 times, Wellness, Natural Balance Venison and Sweet Potato, and now Natural Balance Duck and Potato, he's doing much better! At the vet last Friday, he weighed 53 pounds!!


----------



## janababy

We just got Buddy over a week ago. He is just over 4 months old and weighs close to 50 pounds. He has legs like tree trunks. LOL!!!!


----------



## Wyatt's mommy

Shalva said:


> this just drives me nuts
> English Standard???
> English block ???


Since you brought this up and are a breeder yourself. Can you explain why some goldens have the blocky looking head verses the so called knott head (we call it the knowledge knott) look?


----------



## magee

*How Much does your English Golden weigh?*

Hi All - My English Golden, Magee is 7 months old as of 2/19 and weighed in at 64lbs. His parents were both 65lbs so it looks like he will surpass them! He's seems like a good size and get plenty of exercise running around with his sister - 95lb Berner, Rizzo. I'm assuming he'll be in the upper 70's to low 80's when all is said and done. I'll attach some pics to give you an idea of his size.
No matter what his size - he's a great little guy!

Ellen Lauber with Rizzo (Berner) and Magee
West Chester, Pa:wave:


----------



## Plano Golden Lover

*My English Creme puppy*

Max was 8 months old when this photo was taken. He will be 9 mos. in a week and weighs 86 lbs. Vet was fine with his weight. I'm feeding him 2 cups twice a day of Costco Puppy food.


----------



## Holly

Isla was born and bought in England and brought up to Scotland. 
She is 10 months and weighed 30.6 KG at the vets about 1.5 weeks ago.
I have been told that, whilst she'll weigh more than this fully grown, just now she's a little overweight and is to loose a kilo or 2. 
She eats Iams Large Breed Puppy food and I have been told at about 12 months I can swap her to adult food and should go for the 'Light' version which is good for sterilised dogs.


----------



## mherrera20

*We have a Whopper*

Our 10 month old male English Golden at last weigh in, is a whopping 87.5 lbs.


----------



## murphy1

Murphy is about 90lbs and gets two cups of food a day. He is a big dog.


----------

